# Step Lights



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Bought 5 step lights for breezeway steps to be installed in Concrete Steps. Superitendant looked at me like a deer in the headlights. HUH lights in steps. 

Looked all over internet for installation of lights in concrete but nothing found. GF said to build a box out of wood and nail to face of riser in step so that if light need replacing. have 1 inch pvc to run wires from step to step. 

Has anyone ever installed these and have any advice?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

You need to see if the light fit into a box, if it will screw to a box then you want to install a concrete tight outlet box the size the fixture will fit in. Use a 1/2" Pvc conduit to the back side (unseen) of the steps and leave it there until your ready for wire.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

MikeS2942 said:


> You need to see if the light fit into a box, if it will screw to a box then you want to install a concrete tight outlet box the size the fixture will fit in. Use a 1/2" Pvc conduit to the back side (unseen) of the steps and leave it there until your ready for wire.


^^^What he said. If you don't, you are gonna have a mess.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't know exactly what your dealing with, but if what you have doesn't work, you might look at other options like led lights, led modules or led tape. One of these other products may be easier to set up and wire, plus they are low voltage. Without seeing at least a photo of where thy would be installed, its hard to make recommendations.


----------

